# genemaster



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

anoyone have pics of a genemaster?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats a kiko boer cross right? Just wondering.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I have no clue...can't find any info!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

http://rockinj5ranch.com/boers.htm

check them out


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

do they look like boers?
thanks for the link sdk
all i saw on there were boers, savannas (pretty goats), and kikos.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a former friend was breeding for the genemaster. It was like a 1/4 boer 3/4 kiko in the end I do believe. 

Do some searches on the internet I am sure you can find some info


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> a former friend was breeding for the genemaster. It was like a 1/4 boer 3/4 kiko in the end I do believe.
> 
> Do some searches on the internet I am sure you can find some info


Actually the percentages are 3/8 Kiko, 5/8 Boer.

Someone on goatweb bred them. I don't think she transferred over here though.


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

Do a google IMAGE search. Lots of pics.


----------

